# Sick fish with parasites, need help asap



## Millah

Hello, so I need some help with dealing with parasites. I just determined that there is some kind of parasite problem in my brand new 38g tank, which was introduced into the tank from a friends fish tank when i put one of his fish in my new tank. That fish already died, but my Electric Blue Jack Dempsey is now dealing with some issues . Last time I ever trust him with fish....

Basically, a few days ago I had noticed that there was a slight red streak on his fins, and some small red spots along the belly. I also noticed what I thought might have been some kind of external parasite on his tail fin, though I was not sure. So I started using Melafix for 4 days now, and now things have gotten worse. Those things on the tail I thought might have been parasites turned out to be, and I just found two of them left the tail fin and were stuck to the glass wall, so I scooped them two out of the tank. They looked kind of like tiny little leech-like things. Hard to describe, not sure what they are. But those two are gone from the tank, and theres now only one left on my fish that I can spot on his dorsal fin.

But now, I have noticed that he is breathing through only one gill, so I'm assuming that means he has gill flukes. He also hangs around the surface of the water at times, but is not breathing too hard.

Anyway, can anyone tell me what medicines I need to buy and rid my tank of the parasites? For now, I just continued with another dose of the Melafix (5th dose) as well as starting a dose of Pimafix. Its all I have, and its 6am here so I can't go to a fish store yet. Since this is a new tank like I said, there is still a tiny amount of ammonia, but it never got high because I used Tetra SafeStart (works great). Ammonia is currently about .25 ppm, no nitrites, and about 30 ppm nitrates.

This is so frustrating, because this is literally a brand new tank, and I shouldn't have to deal with these kinds of problems on a tank I just set up, especially with a fish I've had for 4 years who's been healthy for years. Thats the last time I ever trust him with fish, he is so careless when it comes to caring for fish :evil:


----------



## Millah

Also to add on my original post, the water has become very cloudy. I'm not sure if thats from the Melafix, or uneaten food that the fish has been spitting out. It also looks like theres a little bit of stringy growth on the aquarium decorations etc.

Thanks again for any help, I really appreciate it. I just want to be sure about which meds to buy, whether I need something to prevent secondary infections, or get antibiotics, things like that. I've just never had to deal with something like this before, always have had a healthy tank.


----------



## Romad

Sorry you're having a problem with your fish. 

Melafix isn't going to get you anwhere with a true parasite issue. I've only used it for wound healing/sores. I've heard some people talk about Prazipro for parasites. I haven't had an issue with parasites yet so can't speak from experience.

Check out the search function here on the forum or go to the disease section to get more feedback on what everyone uses. Someone with experience will hopefully chime in soon.

Good luck.


----------



## Ostara

I would try something with praziquantel. It comes in all kinds of forms, from liquid to pure powder. I have used API General Cure (which also has metronidazole) and Tetra Parasite Guard with success. Prazipro is also an option if it is carried in your area; it isn't in mine, and ordering it is pretty expensive. If he's not eating I would either stop offering food until he improves a bit or make sure to suction out what he hasn't eaten about 20 minutes after offering it to keep it from polluting the water. You should keep an eye on the red streaks too in case he has an internal infection (septicemia) which would have to be treated with antibiotics. Good luck! I've recently dealt with parasites too and it is just not fun.


----------



## aunt kymmie

I would definitely do a large water change to get your water cleared. That gunking up could very well be from the Melafix and Pimafix. I'm not fond of offering advice on what meds to use unless I know the exact nature of the illness/disease. These "things" (leech like), I have no idea what that would be. 
I have used Metronidazole for internal parasites with success, it's a med I keep stocked on my shelf. If it is gill flukes Prazi is the med you would use, as Ostara has already stated. 
Any chance you can post a pic of the fish?


----------



## Plumkin

My fish just got parasites also I used ICK GUARD and it cleared my blood parrot in a day the other fish are still being treated but are getting better if its cloudy check the ammonia level do a water change , if you dont have your filter running with the carbon in it do that for about a day with a new filter, then try the ick guard you do a 25-30% water change put some med in no filter running see how that goes for a day or 2 if still not better in 48 hours treat again. Thats what I do and my fish are looking much better hope all gets better!


----------



## Millah

Thank you everyone for the help. I went ahead and got Tetras new "Parasite Guard" since it contains both praziquantel and metronidazole.

On the package it says to use 1 tablet per 10 gallons, but I have a 38 gallon so should I just use a full 4 tablets or do I try to break off a little piece on one tablet? And should I just dose once, wait 2 days and then do 25% water change and add one more dose?

Well I think I'm just going to add the full 4 tablets since my tank is only 2 gallons short of that, and dissolve the tablets in clean water before adding to the tank.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Millah said:


> Thank you everyone for the help. I went ahead and got Tetras new "Parasite Guard" since it contains both praziquantel and metronidazole.
> 
> On the package it says to use 1 tablet per 10 gallons, but I have a 38 gallon so should I just use a full 4 tablets or do I try to break off a little piece on one tablet? And should I just dose once, wait 2 days and then do 25% water change and add one more dose?
> 
> Well I think I'm just going to add the full 4 tablets since my tank is only 2 gallons short of that, and dissolve the tablets in clean water before adding to the tank.


That's exactly what I would do. As far as the second dose and when to do it, I always follow the instructions on the medication label. Do the instructions say to do a 25% water change and then re-dose two days after the first dose?


----------



## Millah

Yea it says "Treatment may be repeated two times with up to 48 hours between treatments and 25% water change." I hope two treatments is all that it will take, but I bought an extra box just in case I need some more.

I also bought an anti-bacteria medicated food made by Jungle, figured it wouldn't hurt to try and feed him some of this when he starts eating well again.


----------



## fan4guppy

Millah said:


> Yea it says "Treatment may be repeated two times with up to 48 hours between treatments and 25% water change." I hope two treatments is all that it will take, but I bought an extra box just in case I need some more.
> 
> I also bought an anti-bacteria medicated food made by Jungle, figured it wouldn't hurt to try and feed him some of this when he starts eating well again.


Just my experience when dealing with fish that you get from other sources, many people do not understand that there are parasites and bacterial infections that can come in with any shipment involved in tropical fish, regardless of species.

It is often suggested to keep a quarantine tank for new additions to any aquarium and a good suggestion is to have this aquarium as far away from any other aquarium or fish room.

Make sure that you use a syphon hose, net and product for this aquarium that is explicitedly for this particular use. Make sure that you steralize hoses and nets etc after every use, I use bleach for this and properly make sure that it is aquarium safe the next time. Syphons and other equipment can actually be infected by pathogens too

If the fish pass by the quarantine time (which I suggest can be up to six weeks although some particular bacterial diseases may take longer) and some can even be airbourne and some like Fish TB can be dangerous to human exposure. So make sure you use gloves in your aquariums and also good advice is not start syphoning your aquarium using any sort of oral means. There are some infections that are rather uncurable and with a quarantine tank you have also isolated this issue.


I use Tetra Parasite Guard and Also use the Jungle Product Parasite Clear. Both are good products but sometimes there are bacteria infections also that get transmitted through secondary infections that can be treated at the same time as quarantining for pathogens in the aquarium. 

Generally external parasites are easy to diagnose in regards to most aquarists problems such as ICK, Fungus and other types of external diseases. 

Keep an eye on the issues for signs of stress Clamped fins often show signs of fish in distress. 

For Bacterial diseases you may want to use a product called Tetra Life Guard can be used for a quarantine time too.

Be careful though for treating for Bacterial Diseases as they can easily mutate into more dangerous forms of disease and can even affect other animals including humans.


----------



## Millah

I would like to have a quarantine tank, but unfortunately I don't have one and it is just not practical for me at the moment being limited on space and money. I haven't gotten a new fish in 4 years, and have never had to deal with serious illness, which is why I don't have one. I've only had this one EBJD for 4 years now.

But just to update, I think a lot of the flukes and external parasites are gone, but not entirely gone yet. Those large external parasites I had originally found are all off now, and he's no longer having severe gill flukes. He does occasionally shake his head but thats about it.

Now he still won't eat anything. I successfully got him to take down a freeze dried shrimp, but thats pretty much all he's eaten in 5 days (and he wasn't eating all that well a week before that either). However, I just noticed that he has a little poo coming out and its red, is that blood? Is that just from the internal parasites?

Should I continue with the Tetra Parasite Guard? I'm surprised how quickly its worked so far, its been 72 hours since the first dose. I added the first treatment, waited 48 hours then did water change and added another treatment, and its been 24 since then. I'm going to do another water change tomorrow night and then add a third treatment. After that what should I do? Wait 48 hours and do yet another treatment, until he starts eating again?? Or is there something else I should be doing to help get him to eat again?


----------



## Plumkin

If your saying hes looking better and your going to treat him again just because you saw red in his poo, I would wait put the filter back in the tank and let that do its job for a day and things should seem better, but if hes still sickly maybe one more treatment and then after a day of that one.. Put a new filter in so it can suck up that medicane and give him some freshwater to swim around in and see how he feels, my fish usally perk up by doing that.


----------



## Millah

My filter has been running this whole time, just without carbon. Was I supposed to turn it off? And when I say he's looking better, I mean that he just doesn't look as severely sick (breathing out of one gill heavy at the surface), but I know the parasites aren't gone completely yet.

The red in his poo wasn't just a little red spot. Since he hasn't eaten, it wasn't a lot of poo. It was just a little piece starting to poke out, and it was entirely red. His poo has never looked like that before. I'm starting to worry since its been a week and a half since he's gotten a really good solid meal.


----------



## Millah

Would it be safe to use API tetracyclinne with the parasite guard? I just checked on him earlier this morning and he seemed to be looking not as good again. His fins had some red streaks again and he just looks stressed hanging around the surface. Filter is stirring plenty of water (500 gph ac110) and I also have an airstone, so the water should be oxygenated. 

Tonight I need to do another 25% water change and add the third treatment in, I think im going to add the API tetracycline in as well with the third parasite treatment. Would that be good?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jeaninel

Are you sure it was red poo and not worms sticking out? Google "camalanus worms" and see if that looks like what your fish has. Camalanus worms are an internal parasite that live in the bowels of the fish. They look like little red spikes that stick out of the anus on occasion. I'm not saying that's what it is, just that it might be a possibility. Since you are the one who observes your fish every day only you can determine this.


----------



## Millah

Hmm, well I just googled it and all the pics seem to show the fishes belly/anus region sort of bulging with the worm, so I don't think that was it. My fishes belly isn't bulging at all like that and is sunken in. Though aside from that, it did look very similar as far as the color goes. It was basically the same size as a normal poo, but red/bloody looking. And it started to show after he managed to swallow down a tiny bit of shrimp, which is why I was assuming it was poo. 

If I see it again ill try to take a pic. If it is this camalanus worm what should I do? Continue with the same parasite medicine? 

And what about the tetracycline, should I treat the tank with that as well since I saw his right fin red again?

I'm so worried for my fish, I've had him for so long and hate to see these things 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Millah

It looks like the gill flukes are back, or just were never gone entirely. Ugh. He looks very stressed, dark, breathing through one gill again and staying near the surface.

I added my third treatment of Parasite Guard in just now, and I'm praying for the best. I'm also raising the temp a little bit, its been at 78 degrees so far. These parasites are really a nightmare :'(


----------



## Plumkin

I dont think you need to raise the temp at all for that med.. and yea I ment have you put the carbon back in the filter, you leave your filter in of course running.


----------



## Millah

He does not look good....I'm very worried. He's gotten worse today, now he looks very very dark and sick. I'm so worried he won't make it. Why would he have looked improved after the first treatment, and then look sick again 2 days later?

I have some pics. I caught a picture of the red poop I was talking about. When I syphoned last night, I found some of this around the tank. And then I also have pictures of my fish, showing what he looks like and how he keeps his nose around the surface.





























So is there anything else I can do for him? I'm really worried he might not make it tomorrow...he hasn't had a good meal in so long and now looks like this. If theres anything else I can do please let me know.


----------



## aunt kymmie

What size is that tank and what size is your fish?? If what I'm seeing is correct I see a rather large fish in a very small tank. That alone can put some serious stress on a fish. What are your water parameters testing?? It seems ammonia would be very hard to control in a tank that small and a fish so large.


----------



## Millah

Its a 38 gallon tank. Adult size Jack Dempsey maybe 6", its the only fish in there. My parameters are completely fine. Ammonia nitrites are 0 and nitrates is 30 ppm.

But as far as the parasites go do you know of any other medicine I can add to help out, or am I pretty much just waiting and hoping the Tetra Parasite Guard does the trick?


----------



## aunt kymmie

At this point, if it was my fish (and it's not!) I'd probably not add anymore meds. It's clear he's really struggling and sometimes excess meds do more harm than good. I'd do daily water changes of 50%, and give it a few days. As far as eating, do not worry about that. Fish can go a very long time without eating. I once had a discus in QT that was sick, he didn't eat for a month, and he's now perfectly fine.


----------



## Millah

Oh wow I had no idea they can go that long w/o food. Ok well tomorrow will be 48 hours for the last Prazi/metra treatment, and that will have been 6 days of treatment, so after that I'll do a 50% water change and keep it up for a few days and just hope for the best. Maybe make the temp a little higher as well (80 currently), and continue putting in salt? I have plenty of aeration (I think), airstone on one side and an AC110 stirring the surface plenty on the other side.


----------



## Millah

Should I really not use any meds for a few days? He's looking even worse today, just laying on the bottom looking very very dark, I feel so bad seeing him suffer. I have heard with internal parasites that you need to hit them hard, so should I really wait a few days and chance it, or should I keep trying to medicate?

I did a 50% water change last night without adding any medicine, but I still have one more treatment left of the Parasite Guard. Is there possibly something else I can do without adding medicine? Like, add more salt to the tank than usual? Would it hurt to use 2 tablespoons per 5 gallons instead of just 1 tablespoon? It breaks my heart seeing my fish I've had for 4 years suffering.


----------



## Plumkin

You dont need salt for medication put the carbon filter in let the medican get sucked up and see how hes doing it sound like the medication isn't working.


----------



## Millah

Ok, so I'm wondering if its possible that there might be some kind of bacterial disease going on? I'm wondering that since I found that bloody poop in the tank there could perhaps be some kind of bacterial problem. And also makes me wonder since when I added the first parasite treatment, he initially got better, and then started to go bad again. Maybe some kind of secondary infection? Right now he is just laying on the substrate looking very very dark with some patching of discoloration. Breathing heavier than normal. Also one gill still looks slightly larger than the other.

I have some Maracyn-two that expired in 08 around the house (its too late to go to the store), and I'm wondering if this would be safe to use on the tank? Also I only have enough for half of what it recommends for the initial dose, I have 4 tablets and it says I would need 8 tablets for the first dose. I know that with human anti-biotics that after the "expiration" date that they simply lose their potency, but are still safe to use. Should be the same with this fish antibiotics right? I also have some Maracyn Oxy, but I'm not sure if that would be helpful for a possible bacterial problem.

I figure some meds are still better than nothing. I would go tomorrow as soon as I wake up and get a new box of maracyn and possibly add the remaining 4 tablets needed for that initial dose, or just do 50% water change and start a whole new dose. I don't think I have much time left


----------



## Millah

Ok well I just added 4 tablets of Maracyn two since thats all I have for right now, though it says for the initial dose to use 8 tablets and then 4 on the second day. Would it be alright if I add the 4 I didn't have tomorrow afternoon, or should I just do a large water change and start all over tomorrow when I get more maracyn two?


----------



## Millah

Well I just lost the battle :'(

Thanks for all the help though guys. I'm going to go bury him outside somewhere....

I guess I should just bleach the tank too.


----------



## aunt kymmie

I'm sorry, Millah. :-(


----------



## jeaninel

Sorry to hear he didn't make it.


----------

